# Shelves for Jerky



## archeryrob (May 28, 2020)

I have expanded metal shelves (racks) in my smokehouse and there is 4 spaced for siting roasts sized meat in them. Pic below of what i have which is normal expanded metal sheets. I need to make more addition racks for making jerky. I got a new place this year to thin deer and plan to make a lot of jerky. I got three months to figure this out.

Anyone using and kind of sheet where I could fab my own with a smaller holes in it for jerky? The expanded metal would work, but the holes are a bit large.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 28, 2020)

For jerky, I use to lay it flat on racks, but now skewer pieces on stainless skewers.   I think it dries more evenly without having to rotate shelves. Had more than I could fit in one rack so laid some flat in this picture.  The hanging jerky was done first.


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2020)

Needle and twine ???  Amazon has many styles..


----------



## tallbm (May 28, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> I have expanded metal shelves (racks) in my smokehouse and there is 4 spaced for siting roasts sized meat in them. Pic below of what i have which is normal expanded metal sheets. I need to make more addition racks for making jerky. I got a new place this year to thin deer and plan to make a lot of jerky. I got three months to figure this out.
> 
> Anyone using and kind of sheet where I could fab my own with a smaller holes in it for jerky? The expanded metal would work, but the holes are a bit large.
> 
> View attachment 447366



Hi rob grats on the deer hunting land I'm jealous!
I don't have a metal options I use to offer up BUT I do use these and love em:

I'm not suggesting u get this exact brand but you get the idea.
I have smoked both solid and more importantly GROUND jerky on them.  The mats are great for all kinds of uses in the smoker to keep smaller pieces of food like wings, breast tenders, fish, meat loaves, or peppers etc. from falling through the MES racks.

Also they are dishwasher safe, flexible, easy to store, and make it easy to rotate racks WITHOUT having to physically move the racks if u just cant do it.  I get a couple of baking sheets and pull the loaded mesh sheets onto the baking sheet then i can rotate them easily by slicing them back on!

I sometimes use them indoors with the oven AND I combo them up with my baskets to make moving large chunks of meat in and out of the smoker without tearing it up, see here:











Cleaning can suck a little bit but its a trade off.  I just use a scrub brush and a little soap and warm water in the sink to knock off the chunks and thicker grease to save my dishwasher from clogging up when I throw them in the dish washer.  They are flexible and easy to manuever in the dish washer too.

Again, this is not what you asked for but I figure I would throw it out there as an option you might have is cost is comparable or if you can get a bunch more use out of these mats :)


----------



## archeryrob (May 28, 2020)

Ok, I guess I should elaborate some. I wanted something I could make/buy that is rigid enough to support it self. I think I could three to 4 more skinny racks in between these racks for jerky trays. 20" to 21" wide and 24" - 25" deep or shorter. I am not opposed to, and rater prefer to make things some times as I get exactly what i want. 

I couldn't take a picture of it now and get any definition of picture quality as it so black in there now.


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2020)

I've add more shelving to my smoker, I have used cooling racks and suspended them with rebar wire...  PITA but it works...  

OR....

      SS Woven Wire Mesh at  AMAZON     https://smile.amazon.com/MTB-Stainless-Welded-48inches-25feet


----------



## DIYerDave (May 28, 2020)

Expanded metal comes in different sizes. Just buy some with smaller holes and make your own.


----------



## tallbm (May 28, 2020)

I wonder if u could build simple light weight aluminum frames + screens that u can slide in.







You seem handy and u can build exactly what u want and the frames will be the strength u need and the screens will fix the whole size issues of expanded metal :)


----------



## Winterrider (May 28, 2020)

3-Tier Jerky Racks - Jerky Making - Supplies
					

<h3>Weston 3-Tier Jerky Racks</h3> <h4>Weston Products</h4>  <p>Triple your drying space in your oven or smoker with the Weston 3-Tier Jerky Racks</p>  <h3>Features:</h3> <ul>   <li> Racks are made of Q195 steel and powder coated </li>   <li>Inclu




					www.waltonsinc.com


----------



## archeryrob (May 28, 2020)

What is this screen material? I only see galvanized and nylon screens.

I am looking to find material to make 4 more jerky racks and the screen might only fix the existing 4. Any thoughts on that? I don't see any pre made solutions working for me yet.  4 - $40 trays and I could make 8 new trays myself. I am looking for material ideas to possibly source this this process.


----------



## tallbm (May 28, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> What is this screen material? I only see galvanized and nylon screens.
> 
> I am looking to find material to make 4 more jerky racks and the screen might only fix the existing 4. Any thoughts on that? I don't see any pre made solutions working for me yet.  4 - $40 trays and I could make 8 new trays myself. I am looking for material ideas to possibly source this this process.



Found aluminium screen here where i got the picture:








						60 Inch x 100 Ft Aluminum Screen Wire
					

When it comes to screen rolls, there is no better screen store than Metro Screenworks. Our world-class products are affordable and tough. Shop with us now!




					www.metroscreenworks.com


----------

